# Bolt Pattern on MK4 JETTA



## RobbMann (Jul 5, 2009)

whats the bolt pattern for an MK4 Jetta. I'm looking at some wheels but the bolt pattern is 5-110.. will they fit??
<a target="_blank" href="http://h.imagehost.org/view/0697/rimssz">







</a>


----------



## EuroJunk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Bolt Pattern on MK4 JETTA (RobbMann)*

bolt pattern is 5x100 with et of 35


----------



## RobbMann (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Bolt Pattern on MK4 JETTA (EuroJunk)*

so would a bolt pattern of 5-110 fit?


----------



## EuroJunk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Bolt Pattern on MK4 JETTA (RobbMann)*

unfortunetly i dont belive so, i know they make wobble bolts for 5/112-5/114.3 so i dont see why they wouldnt make some for 5/100-5/110 but im not sure on that
but all in all in my opinion its more of a hassle to do that and would be better off just buying some 5x100 wheels


----------

